# captive bred or wild caught?



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

i cant tell if my russian tortoise is captive bred or wild caught. just curious


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

Before I give my 2 cents, where did you obtain your tortoise from?


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 16, 2011)

the only way to know is to ask chad :] he would tell you!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

i got him from a reptile store...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

He looks wild caught to me, but it also looks like he's been in captivity a long time.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

how does his shell look to you guys?


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

my 2 cents 

very well kept captive

now lets see what everyone else comes up with


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2011)

looks wild caught to me.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 17, 2011)

Either wild caught or captive born kept outdoors.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 17, 2011)

right on!  thanks guys!


----------



## Baoh (Sep 17, 2011)

Wild caught.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I only say wild caught because he is soo smooth  What a gorgeous shell!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

I vote wild.


----------

